# Johannesburg Social Life



## jmck164 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm moving to Johannesburg from the UK at the end of March and am wondering what type of social life I might be able to expect?! I'm a 28 year old male, and enjoy going out at weekends, but I'm worried this might prove to be difficult! I spent a week there in January, but was mostly working, and went out to restaurants and things but that's it, I was with older work colleagues though so they'd not be into the same kind of things as me anyway.

I'm moving across on my own, but I'll be working with a few people I already know, but they're not the kind of people I'd be best friends with outside of work. So, I'll need to make new firends, and am thinking a flatshare or houseshare might be the best way.

Are safe taxis available? I know that it's not like the UK where you can just get them in the street, but is it possible to call them or book them for late at night? What kind of licensing laws are there, are nightclubs open late? Are there a lot of nightclubs? Where are the bars? All I saw were bar/restaurants and a few bars inside shopping centres/casinos....not exactly the kind of thing I'm used to!

Any answers to any of my many questions would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

jmck, wait until you are in SA, make friends at work, even though you say they may not be your type of person. 

You may find your work mates great people and through them you may meet others.


SA and the UK are two different countries, have a look at what others who moved from different parts of the world, have to say about life where they live.


Hope you will find your feet soon, this is not a nanny state, you must look out for yourself. I am convinced you will be very happy!


----------

